# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  فستان مذيعة جرس ..{ندى}

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 




*.*
*.*
*.*


**

**

**

**

**

*طرحتها حلوه ومميزه ..*

----------


## بياض الثلج

ايه حلوة بتجنن الطرحة بس الفستان كتير معجووق 

يسلموا باريسيا كلك زوء يا زوء

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يعطيكي العافية .. حلو

----------


## nawayseh

:Smile:

----------

